# Top 5 albums released in 2021?



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

What were the top 5 albums released in 2021? Top 10 is fine too.

I'll start:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*EDIT*: I did not understand that we were to choose classical records. Sorry. I normally don't take note of in which the specific forum a thread was created. I also am not as keen on keeping up with classical record releases, unless accidentally.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

In no particular order:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'll offer this one (actually, two -- or _four_, if you count the DVD discs): the Bach Cello Suites in two volumes (with one hybrid SACD disc and one DVD data disc in each volume) performed by Zuill Bailey on an Octave Records release:





























I suggest this release mainly on the strength of the difficulty I've had removing it from my disc player. Since these discs arrived they've been in a continual rotation.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Wow.. is this thread <horrible albums covers released in 2021>?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The first one is above all , what a revelation this music for me, move over Mozart.

I choose these but I could ad 10 more.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

My top 5 *purchases *of _new_ recordings released this year:

1, David Matthews - Toward Sunrise, Symphony #8, Sinfonia & A Vision Of Sea
BBC Phil, Jac van Steen

2. Gubaidulina - Orchestral works, Nelsons DG

3. Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra & Music for S, P & C Malkki

4. Simpson - Symphonies 5 & 6 Davis & Groves

5. Arnold - Concerto Gastronomique Foe Eater, Waiter, Food & Large Orchestra & Symphony #9
Liepaja Symphony Orchestra, Gibbons

Soon, but not yet purchased - Glass, Akhnaten, The Met, Kamensek

Bought and highly regretted - Florence Price 3&4 Philadelphia orchestra, Nezet-Seguin


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

J. L. Adams: Arctic Dreams (Cold Blue Music)
J. S. Bach: Aufs Lautenwerk, Daniel Lippel (Microfest Records / New Focus Recordings)
The Harmonic Series II, works by Kali Malone, Duane Pitre, Catherine Lamb, Tashi Wada, Byron Westbrook, Caterina Barbieri (IMPREC)
Michael Pisaro-Liu: Tombstones (elsewhere)
Barbara Monk Feldman: Verses (Another Timbre)


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't really know how many albums released this year that I've heard, but the one that probably hit me the hardest was John Luther Adams`s _Arctic Dreams_. Not being a big fan of Adams or (post) minimalism in general, Arctic Dreams was a particularly pleasant surprise.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

eljr said:


> What were the top 5 albums released in 2021? Top 10 is fine too.


Olafsson's playing is right up my alley. He reminds me of Gould with his sparkling precision and individuality. The only problem I have with him is his neither here nor there approach to the catalog. He'll give a smattering of this and a smattering of that. He's stated that he prefers that approach (rather than play through the entirety of anything) but after he beautifully plays this or that Prelude and Fugue, I get a hankering for the rest of them and move on to Schiff, Staier or Gould.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

vtpoet said:


> Olafsson's playing is right up my alley. He reminds me of Gould with his sparkling precision and individuality. The only problem I have with him is his neither here nor there approach to the catalog. He'll give a smattering of this and a smattering of that. He's stated that he prefers that approach (rather than play through the entirety of anything) but after he beautifully plays this or that Prelude and Fugue, I get a hankering for the rest of them and move on to Schiff, Staier or Gould.


As I was born with the attention span of a gnat, I enjoy his approach.

If I had a lick of temperance, I am sure I would feel the same as you.


----------

